# What's wrong with...



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My roo? His legs are brt red on the bottom of his feet and were his legs meet the feathers and his butt. He's molting for sure. I haven't seen any lice or mites. He doesn't act like it's painful and doesn't act sick.




















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd really have to dig deep to find the information I found years ago. But if memory serves me right there is a form of arthritis that will do what you're seeing. Just don't ask me what the outcome is because I don't remember.

I'll see if I can find that info.

Or it could be hormones.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, thx, Robin. I don't know about hormones, but it could be. He's maybe 3 y/o. He doesn't walk like it's painful, but he's definitely not graceful. His gait is just a heavy thud. So, I guess arthritis could be a possibility.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I looked for a few minutes for the paper I read in the way back machine, I couldn't find it. I'll give it another try.

The red is usually associated with young males, at three he doesn't quite fit that mold.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I found it, it doesn't sound like your boy. It was an arthritis caused by reovirus. I should have saved the link and posted it here but I found it in the Merck manual if you wanted to look a little deeper at it. I used the search "arthritis in chickens" and it came up.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

He hates to be caught or picked up, but I guess I will so I can look closer. He needs his spurs trimmed anyway.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Poor guy!!His feet look painful but his spurs looked nice,why trim them?I use a pair of pliers,twist one way then the other and the hard outer shell comes off.It doesn't seem to hurt them or I wouldn't do it,it's kinda like the hot potato trick without the hot potato.If it's arthritis,try baby aspirin.It may take away the swelling.I usually give 1 twice a day.Maybe soak his feet in Epsom salts,too,if you have time....


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Whatever it is, it doesn't seem to bother him or hinder his roosterly duties at all. I will have to try the pliers. I was afraid it would hurt him. The rotor saw just shortens them and keeps the points dull so he doesn't injure his girls. 
I'll catch him and inspect again for mites. It could be that I just can't see them, because he never gets very close to me.

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You can put Nu-Stock or Desitin cream on his red bottom. Either should clear it up in time.
In the third photo, did you take the pic while he was preening or was he trying to tuck his head under his wing?
Since he's in molt, I suspect feather loss is irritating him.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

He was preening. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

